# First Scan - Empty Sac



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Hi Peter,

Not sure if I should really be asking this, I'm not sure I'm prepared for the response. But I am getting myself into a right frenzy one way or the other.

I have my first scan since I tested postitive on 26 Feb, this Friday. I can honestly say I think the 2ww between the test date and date of scan has been more torturous than the 2ww after ET.

I am so worried, I am not really having any pregnancy symptoms - i.e. no sore boobs, no sickness. I am tired on and off throughout the day, but this could be down to the fact that I am waking every night for at least 2 hours between 4am and 6am and sometimes for longer from around 2am through to 6am!

So now I have got myself worked up today, as I've read quite a few posts from other members sharing their experiences with someone, that they went for their first scan, only to find an empty sac!

I have now done 7 pg tests all bright positive, touch wood, no bleeding as yet, long may this continue (scared to even have written that).

What is the likelihood of going for my scan on friday and finding an empty sac?

From a very desperate, worried, Sue MJ!!  

P.S. Hope you had a good birthday!


----------



## Juel (Jan 17, 2003)

Sue, 
Hope you don't mind me jumping in here but i just wanted to give you a big ((((((((((hug))))))))). My heart went out toyou when i read your post,the 12ww is torture but i hope i can give you a little reassurance.
The empty sac that you mentioned is called a blighted ovum,my second m/c was one of these,i had morning sickness,sore boobs etc & felt very pg so please don't worry that you have none of these symptoms it isn't necessarily a bad sign & i'm led to believe that a blighted ovum is quite rare.
I'll keep everything crossed for you on fri, i'm sure you'll be fine.
I'll move over now to let peter give you his expert advice.
Take care,
lots"a"luv
juel


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Sue,

Relax. From what you have said there is no reason for concern. Enjoy your pregnancy and try not to worry.

Regards,

Peter



Sue MJ said:


> Hi Peter,
> 
> Not sure if I should really be asking this, I'm not sure I'm prepared for the response. But I am getting myself into a right frenzy one way or the other.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Peter, 

Thanks for this - I'm so relieved to be able to tell you all was well on Friday and I even saw a little heartbeat!

I really want to relax and enjoy every moment of this - though I'm sure I'll still have blips in my resolve!

Thanks for your continued support.

Sue


----------



## Gwyn (Jan 27, 2003)

Dear Sue,

Just to say that I am really pleased all went well. I bet that smile on your face was fab when you saw baby's heartbeat.

Take it really easy, spoil yourself for the next 8 months and enjoy the belly swelling time.

loads a love
Gwyn


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Sue,

There, told you so!!

Relax and enjoy!!

Peter



Sue MJ said:


> Peter,
> 
> Thanks for this - I'm so relieved to be able to tell you all was well on Friday and I even saw a little heartbeat!
> 
> ...


----------

